# My Trailers been stolen. Please help.



## LucyB21 (4 June 2013)

Please keep an eye out for my stolen trailer. Its been nicked in the last 10 days or so. 
Its an Ifor Williams Silver Double HB506R Serial No 5068345 (2011) - virtually as new. Data tagged and reported missing everywhere, as I forgot to insure the damn thing before I went away on holiday! Can't afford another one...where are trailers going at the moment? Does anyone know what the return rate is to owners?


----------



## Fools Motto (4 June 2013)

Where was it stolen from?
Any features, scratches??

Do you have a smaller window when it was taken?
Any tyre marks?
Any witnesses? 
Was it secured at all?


----------



## Clippy (4 June 2013)

As well as reporting it to the Police, contact Ifor Williams so they can put it on their database. It's common practice to ring them before buying a trailer to find out date of manufacture and if it's been stolen


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 June 2013)

Also report it to The Equipment Register. It's free to register stolen items and is pan European, do this and the Ifor specific one as well. 

http://www.ter-europe.org/content/theft-registration


----------



## LucyB21 (4 June 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice. You have been so helpful.

Where was it stolen from? *Honington Farm in Lincolnshire, near Grantham*Any features, scratches?? *The blue door stop was bent and one of the inside bars (that goes under the horses rear) had had my horse leaning heavily on it and had bent the main pin, thus making it very difficult to attach the bar across. I still had the white netting on that goes across the rubber pipe near the electrics *
Do you have a smaller window when it was taken? *Guessing 18th of May to 25th May*
Any tyre marks? *Police were called, not known*
Any witnesses? *No*
Was it secured at all? *Is usually behind a piece of heavy tractor equipment, but not that day.*

I think I have registered it on all databases now - I shall check with the TER one - thanks for that.


----------



## Alliya (4 June 2013)

LucyB21 said:



			Please keep an eye out for my stolen trailer. Its been nicked in the last 10 days or so. 
Its an Ifor Williams Silver Double HB506R Serial No 5068345 (2011) - virtually as new. Data tagged and reported missing everywhere, as I forgot to insure the damn thing before I went away on holiday! Can't afford another one...where are trailers going at the moment? Does anyone know what the return rate is to owners?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you have had visitors 
I lost mine 510 blue one 11 years ago from West Sussex full of hay at the time i never found it again and same here not insured just got it and forgot had heavy wheel clamp and hitch lock on found up road in woodland 

But keep trying you never know it might turn up good luck


----------



## LucyB21 (5 June 2013)

I am so sorry you never found it. I am hearing time and time again that the wheel clamps and hitch locks don't deter....its so hard to protect our things well. Had a call from a trailer dealer last night after I had placed an ad on Preloved - sounded slightly positive that he may have been offered it. Watching that space - reward to anyone that finds it!! Eyes peeled in Leicestershire please....


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (5 June 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss more than Likey the local Trav - Thieving comunity


----------



## alfiesmum (5 June 2013)

so sad, 

to the others who have had this happen...

do the hitchlocks not work then? or the wheel clamps? 
worried now x


----------



## Snowy Celandine (6 June 2013)

My nearly new Ifor was stolen a couple of years back.  It had a wheel clamp on, and a hitchlock, it was chained down to a metal post with a very heavy, expensive motorcycle chain and heavy duty padlock, had Smartwater security and was kept behind electric gates.  None of that helped as the community who stole it rammed open my electric gates with their transit van (causing nearly 2K of damage to the gate motors which had to be replaced  ), used oxyacetylene cutting equipment to remove all my security locks and that was that really.

Police were called - no fingerprints found as gloves had been worn and they (police) actually told me exactly who had taken it and that it would be on a boat to Ireland before the day was through.  They made no attempt to recover it


----------



## Alliya (6 June 2013)

alfiesmum said:



			so sad, 

to the others who have had this happen...

do the hitchlocks not work then? or the wheel clamps? 
worried now x
		
Click to expand...

They cut off wheel clamps mine had a big bull dog wheel clamp on found 5 mouths later dumped in woods and then change the hitch over or just chain it to the back of tow car change or cut it off  it later

Basically if its marked for taking and the coast is clear it will go :-( 

The 2nd one i bought had the code stuck on the side and the roof that stayed put


----------



## Victoria25 (10 June 2013)

When my trailer was in for a repair he was saying if they want your trailer then they'll get it clamp or no clamp ...


----------



## LucyB21 (10 June 2013)

Victoria25 said:



			When my trailer was in for a repair he was saying if they want your trailer then they'll get it clamp or no clamp ... 

Click to expand...

Its so sad there are so many crims out there. If I ever get another trailer I may try attaching a tracking device. Does anyone know if these are successful in working? Which firms are best to use?


----------



## Fools Motto (10 June 2013)

I was told that to HELP prevent a double trailer being stolen, was to take out the partition and bars, as in order to sell it on, would be very much more difficult without the 'internal' parts. Any potential buyer would then question why it was without. I assume that in order for the theives to realise this, either the jockey door or a ramp had to be open for them to see what wasn't inside. Also 'hide' the partition and bars somewhere away from the trailer.... of course this isn't always practical, and a bit awkward during regular use.
Single trailers, although stolen, don't have the same 'sell-on' appeal... but again remove the breast/breeching bars.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 June 2013)

So sorry to hear this, i had one stolen and never saw it again, since then i gathered this info for future
http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/preventing-horse-theft.html






.


----------

